# Camping and Bella



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are a few pics. of our camping trip. We had a ball and so did the dogs!

Near Hood River, Oregon (this is either Mt. St. Helens or Mt. Adams):









My dirty camping boy:









Lucky and Duncan on a hike:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

After camping we went to Portland for a few days. Duncan got to play with his litter mate, Bella. They got along so well and had so much fun!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs. It looks beautiful where you went camping, sure wish I was in your part of the country during the summer. And, how on earth can you tell Duncan and Bella apart? Are you sure you came home with Duncan???:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy moly!! Look at the size of those paws!! Duncan is getting huge!! How old is he and how much does he weigh??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How much fun was that!!!!!!!!! Great pictures, husband thinks its Mt. Adams


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks you all! It was so much fun...the camping and meeting Bella, her owner and her children.

Robin-your right it is Mt. Adams. :biggrin: Now looking back at the pic. I can tell. Plus, we had to drive a bit to see Mt. St. Helens. 

Duncan is now almost 5 months old and probably about 50 pounds. He is my love bug. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What awesome pictures! Bella and Duncan are so cute together. I can tell Duncan apart from Bella because he has one nice hair cut!!! It's always fun to do puppy reunions once they're a bit older :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful scenery, gorgeous pups, adorable kids, gee it just doesnt get any better than that! Thanks for sharing!:smile:


----------

